# Otp



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody else having a problem logging on the OTP site, I’m being denied excess to the site, am I banned ? Is it shut down? What’s going on?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m getting a 403 Excess Forbidden message......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Got the same thing. Not sure what is going on. Site maintenance? Maybe an attack on the site? I'm sure it'll be back up soon or at the very least we'll know soon. I'll update if anyone texts me and tell me what it going on.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Got the same thing. Not sure what is going on. Site maintenance? Maybe an attack on the site? I'm sure it'll be back up soon or at the very least we'll know soon. I'll update if anyone texts me and tell me what it going on.


Thanks.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got the same 403 just now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit *@Hawgrider* get a job!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

They're on to us. The purge has begun....all of you violated OPSEC by posting on a forum....The alphabet agencies are moving right now to confiscate your weapons and supplies in order to redistribute them to the undocumented immigrants as martial law is declared. The fema camps are overflowing, rape and murder abounds!

I'm headed to the woods...

Viva Hogg! The revolution has begun! Tide pod buffets and condom snorting for all! A new age has begun!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Dammmm - and on the day I come back... I SWEAR it wasn't me, guys. It forbid me too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> They're on to us. The purge has begun....all of you violated OPSEC by posting on a forum....The alphabet agencies are moving right now to confiscate your weapons and supplies in order to redistribute them to the undocumented immigrants as martial law is declared. The fema camps are overflowing, rape and murder abounds!
> 
> I'm headed to the woods...
> 
> ...


You know this little bastard looks and reminds me of George Lincoln Rockwell.

I kept looking and thought he reminded me of someone past, it just dawned on me.

Hopefully he will follow the same path to socialist glory.

This is Rockwell!!!!








If you don't know who he is, Google the name!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea @SOCOM42 , He reminds me of someone as well.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Geesh gimmie a break I just woke up.
Ticket to server company has been submitted.

Yup we offgrid! Pretty cool eh! Its our new incognito policy.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Phew,its not just me.I was going to call Inor!.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What a cluster .....
Server company moved us to new server without telling us We are back online now.

I need a pay raise! That was like getting teeth pulled!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> They're on to us. The purge has begun....all of you violated OPSEC by posting on a forum....The alphabet agencies are moving right now to confiscate your weapons and supplies in order to redistribute them to the undocumented immigrants as martial law is declared. The fema camps are overflowing, rape and murder abounds!
> 
> I'm headed to the woods...
> 
> ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

404 message, site cannot be found.......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> 404 message, site cannot be found.......


Had that happen last nite once for about a minute.

Up and running when I got up this morning.

Gremlins maybe?


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm still getting the 404 message, for 3 days now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While I forgot my password, I see the forum, loud and clear. Saw it when I tried a couple days ago.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Weird. It was fixed for a couple of days now it's back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

unclefred said:


> I'm still getting the 404 message, for 3 days now.


Try clearing your browser cache. Its up and running.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> While I forgot my password, I see the forum, loud and clear. Saw it when I tried a couple days ago.


Let me know if you want a password reset.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Let me know if you want a password reset.


Thanks. Got my hands full, right now. I will when life simmers down a bit.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah, that did it, it must have been the image cache.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

unclefred said:


> Yeah, that did it, it must have been the image cache.


Excellent! Welcome back!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What? :sad2: FOMO (far of missing out). So, you guys mean yo say you've all been having fun over there and no one invited me? Should I be jealous? 

Well, I guess it's okay 'cause really I've got enough going on here to keep me busy. Only so many hours and all.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> What? :sad2: FOMO (far of missing out). So, you guys mean yo say you've all been having fun over there and no one invited me? Should I be jealous?
> 
> Well, I guess it's okay 'cause really I've got enough going on here to keep me busy. Only so many hours and all.


Blame it on Inor and Slippy.... damn slackers!
Official invite inbound Pm from the friendliest guy on the www.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey no one ever invited me over there.

I must be considered a leper.:sad2:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey no one ever invited me over there.
> 
> I must be considered a leper.:sad2:


Ha! Nice try but you sir are already a member

SOCOM42 is offline 
Occasionally Replies Back

If you forgot your password let me know and I will reset it for you and get you back in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ha! Nice try but you sir are already a member
> 
> SOCOM42 is offline
> Occasionally Replies Back
> ...


After much trial after changing computers I did get back in.

Actually I was referring to the time prior to April 2016 when I joined, no one here told me about the sight.

That is why the leper reference.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> After much trial after changing computers I did get back in.
> 
> Actually I was referring to the time prior to April 2016 when I joined, no one here told me about the sight.
> 
> That is why the leper reference.


Well I got the word from Aquahull way back when...
But I still had to kick the door in and there was a "Sockpuppet" at the door who had both barrels pointed at me but I out drew him and now he is pushin daisys.Next thing you know they made me an admin... Dumb move on their part! :vs_lol:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow yall had me going on the Otp stuff. I googled it up and it looked like the acronym means One True Pairing and is linked up to some kinky **** match making sites or similar. Then I couldnt figure out why Slippy and Inor were hanging aound at places like that. Fortunately somebody finally spilled the beans with a screen shot of the Outdoor Trading Post site and it looked familiar. I used to be a member over there in fact. I dont know why I got booted. It just aint fair.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Wow yall had me going on the Otp stuff. I googled it up and it looked like the acronym means One True Pairing and is linked up to some kinky **** match making sites or similar. Then I couldnt figure out why Slippy and Inor were hanging aound at places like that. Fortunately somebody finally spilled the beans with a screen shot of the Outdoor Trading Post site and it looked familiar. I used to be a member over there in fact. I dont know why I got booted. It just aint fair.


Booted? Ha! Good lord knows when your telling tall tales ya know.

bigwheel bigwheel is offline 
Occasionally Replies Back

Member in good standing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Booted? Ha! Good lord knows when your telling tall tales ya know.
> 
> bigwheel bigwheel is offline
> Occasionally Replies Back
> ...


Whew..ok..good news on that. Thanks. Headed over to see whos been trash talking me over there.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Whew..ok..good news on that. Thanks. Headed over to see whos been trash talking me over there.


Ears burning are they :vs_cool:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

At the OTP, everyone gets their turn in the barrel.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> At the OTP, everyone gets their turn in the barrel.....


Sho nuff been there my friend!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I roll the barrel...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I roll the barrel...
> 
> View attachment 74674


AND I think you've been rolled a time or two yourself. :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> AND I think you've been rolled a time or two yourself. :vs_lol:


He felt the Bern when he walked in the door LMAOROTF!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And I've been working diligently at being a pain yalls arses ever since!


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dont suppose this old fart could get a referral for OTP?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> Dont suppose this old fart could get a referral for OTP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Why certainly.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Why certainly.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Why certainly.





soyer38301 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Remember at the OTP ...... you can checkout any time you like, but you can never leave! :devil:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Remember at the OTP ...... you can checkout any time you like, but you can never leave! :devil:





soyer38301 said:


> Dont suppose this old fart could get a referral for OTP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Remember to be fitted for body armor and tin foil helmet prior to entering the playing field.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Took the red pill, still traveling down the rabbit hole....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Took the red pill, still traveling down the rabbit hole....


Just stay away from the brown acid. Go ask Alice I think she'll know.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Just stay away from the brown acid. Go ask Alice I think she'll know.


When she's ten feel tall......


----------

